# Advice



## Bobclar (Mar 16, 2019)

Can I install the driver app in my car using Apple play? The Nissan Rogue cane with several apps like Pandora. I want the Uber Driver app installed the same way!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bobclar said:


> Can I install the driver app in my car using Apple play? The Nissan Rogue cane with several apps like Pandora. I want the Uber Driver app installed the same way!


I rooted something similar with Chevy mylink


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bobclar said:


> Can I install the driver app in my car using Apple play? The Nissan Rogue cane with several apps like Pandora. I want the Uber Driver app installed the same way!


It's not compatible as of yet. Jailbreaking or rooting a phone could put you in jeopardy as Uber can tell when it has been done to a phone.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have apple car play. Apple car play essentially acts like a controller for your phone. Apple only lets a few apps work with it and Uber isn't one of them. Only possibility is to jailbreak your iPhone but it is more complicated for an average tech person that can't fix it when it has problems. Only for high techies to attempt. I didn't jailbreak mine for that reason. However, you can still use Navigation with it if you use google maps or Waze .


----------



## Bobclar (Mar 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I have apple car play. Apple car play essentially acts like a controller for your phone. Apple only lets a few apps work with it and Uber isn't one of them. Only possibility is to jailbreak your iPhone but it is more complicated for an average tech person that can't fix it when it has problems. Only for high techies to attempt. I didn't jailbreak mine for that reason. However, you can still use Navigation with it if you use google maps or Waze .


I am curious if you also have this issue??With my iPhone 7 plugged into the UBS port, when a notification comes in, the screen on the iPhone switches to another app altogether(Apples LIBRARY) ??? I have yet to respond to the notification and I am now looking for UBER within the 5-10 seconds they allow you. Very up upsetting.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It appears that as of 19 days ago, some Unc0ver jailbreaks are undetectable by apps like Uber. If you're tech savvy you should google what chipset your iPhone is using and then follow this thread to see what versions of the jailbreak support your chipset. The most current one supports iPhone 5s - iPhone 6s but some previous ones supported all models except iPhone XS and iPhone XR.

https://github.com/pwn20wndstuff/Undecimus/releases


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bobclar said:


> I am curious if you also have this issue??With my iPhone 7 plugged into the UBS port, when a notification comes in, the screen on the iPhone switches to another app altogether(Apples LIBRARY) ??? I have yet to respond to the notification and I am now looking for UBER within the 5-10 seconds they allow you. Very up upsetting.


Never had that problem. I have only basic tech skills so maybe someone more say than me can help. I would try going into your phone settings then notifications then scroll down to the apps list and go into Uber Driver and make sure allow notifications is on. Also set your Banner style to persistent. It sounds to me (an admitted novice) that you Uber Driver allow notifications is off.


----------



## loraflipo (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks for this threat...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bobclar said:


> Can I install the driver app in my car using Apple play? The Nissan Rogue cane with several apps like Pandora. I want the Uber Driver app installed the same way!


The simpler this is the least 
likely you are have problems. 
Uber works through the phone and the 
cars navigation isn't through the phone


----------

